# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема со справочником "Договоры"

## NeSpec

Ранее задавал вопрос в другом разделе, но что то тишина. Возможно не правильно выбрал раздел.

Проблема в следующем.
Если из любого документа или непосредственно из справочника "Контрагенты" открыть "Договоры", выводятся не только договора, которые относятся к данному контрагенту, а все имеющиеся в базе. Если в документе (например "Выписка") выберешь контрагента, а потом переходишь в поле "Договор" то видны становятся все договоры по всем контрагентам, а не только те которые относятся к данному контрагенту. Но если выбрать договор, который принадлежит не этому контрагенту, то контрагент меняется.
В чем проблема не могу понять.
И как ее устранить?

----------


## alex192ivan

> Ранее задавал вопрос в другом разделе, но что то тишина. Возможно не правильно выбрал раздел.
> 
> Проблема в следующем.
> Если из любого документа или непосредственно из справочника "Контрагенты" открыть "Договоры", выводятся не только договора, которые относятся к данному контрагенту, а все имеющиеся в базе. Если в документе (например "Выписка") выберешь контрагента, а потом переходишь в поле "Договор" то видны становятся все договоры по всем контрагентам, а не только те которые относятся к данному контрагенту. Но если выбрать договор, который принадлежит не этому контрагенту, то контрагент меняется.
> В чем проблема не могу понять.
> И как ее устранить?


Кнопочку "Подчиненный справочник" тыкай. Сбилась настройка пользователя или для всех пользователей.

----------


## Tyger

Лучше прописать обработку выбора договора в конфе. В типовой бухгалтерии  процедура ПриВыбореСубконто() ,прикрученая к колонке Субконто1 обрабатывает эту ситуацию. У вас, видимо, документ рукописный, или измененный, откройте типовую конфу и перекатайте себе эту процедуру.

----------

